# Oh No!!!!!!!!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotcha!  









The only change is that the main page no longer features the K3, but features the new covers. . . . . .

Sorry. . . . . the devil made me do it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VERENA.....

Can I borrow your sick please?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Can I borrow your sick please?


Don't have any available right now.... However, after Ripley starts eating some grass in the yard, I'll save some and ship it to you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Can I borrow your...


cattle prod, Betsy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Don't have any available right now.... However, after Ripley starts eating some grass in the yard, I'll save some and ship it to you.


OMG!! LOL!!!! Such a time for a typo...  

Since you're all out of sick, can I borrow your sTick


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Shame on you, that was mean.    No wonder everyone's after you with a stick....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bad, bad, Ann.....  And I don't have a stick, so I'll have to figure something else out.

Heather, that typo was perfect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh come on Scarlet. . . . .you haven't got the monopoly on causing trouble!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Since you're all out of sick, can I borrow your sTick


Sure. You want me to hold her down while you _smack_ her?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, you're evil, Ann...no wonder we like you...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh come on Scarlet. . . . .you haven't got the monopoly on causing trouble!


Obviously not.. Especially since the Davids have been here.



pidgeon92 said:


> Sure. You want me to hold her down while you _smack_ her?


You do that, I'll steal her electronics.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh come on Scarlet. . . . .you haven't got the monopoly on causing trouble!


Let's have a vote on the Kindleboards Queen of Mean.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Let's have a vote on the Kindleboards Queen of Mean.


Okay, go start a poll...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Again:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Again:


Maybe M.R. Matthias should compare YOU to his evil sorceress.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gotcha!


That was like waving smelling salts under our noses.....we were all about to pass out from holding our breath waiting for our K3s!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Grrrrr.......lol  Shame on you!

Melissa


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Made me look!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Made me look!!!


That was the plan! 

All in fun folks. . . .got to do something to pass the time for the next 9 days!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

You got me!!!  Now don't you feel ashamed for fooling an innocent old lady with big thick glasses. ROFL

Thanks for the break in the tension while we wait and wait for this new Kindle...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, Ann....


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

LMAO..

reminds me of the nonsense rhyme we used to chant in school

Made you look 
you dirty chook
hangin' on the butcher's hook

(chook = chicken/hen)


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Ann, I can just picture going like the little boy who cried wolf.....what if you are the first one to notice a REAL change and you come here all excited......and none of us believe you!  LOL


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

flog her with a rubber chicken.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good one. What a way to get us all riled up.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann shame on you


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kimbertay said:


> Ann, I can just picture going like the little boy who cried wolf.....what if you are the first one to notice a REAL change and you come here all excited......and none of us believe you! LOL


Your loss! 

Seriously, though. . . I'm not likely to be. Honestly, I just happened to go to Amazon, actually for something UNRELATED to Kindle, believe it or not, and saw the page change. . . .I couldn't believe it hadn't been mentioned so decided to have a little fun. And you all made my day!

And. . . .if you think about it. . . .the fact that they've changed the page _is_ significant. . . . . . . .just means we're closer and closer to The Day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone wanna borrow my cattle prod?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyone wanna borrow my cattle prod?





Jeff said:


> cattle prod, Betsy.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

You did get me, but I needed that this morning.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think she was just wanting some attention. Poor thing.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Your loss!
> 
> Seriously, though. . . I'm not likely to be. Honestly, I just happened to go to Amazon, actually for something UNRELATED to Kindle, believe it or not, and saw the page change. . . .I couldn't believe it hadn't been mentioned so decided to have a little fun. And you all made my day!
> 
> And. . . .if you think about it. . . .the fact that they've changed the page _is_ significant. . . . . . . .just means we're closer and closer to The Day!


I think by Monday there will be sooooo many of use looking at our accounts every hour of the day (including me I'm sure!) that there will be almost instant notification on the boards!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kimbertay said:


> I think by Monday there will be sooooo many of use looking at our accounts every hour of the day (including me I'm sure!) that there will be almost instant notification on the boards!


By Monday? I've already checked 3 times today...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> By Monday? I've already checked 3 times today...


LOL I am trying not to keep checking. Off to check and see LoL.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> By Monday? I've already checked 3 times today...


I have to. It is hard not to.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> By Monday? I've already checked 3 times today...


I've only checked once today so I must be doing pretty good!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I am not sure we can have a full poll for the Queen of Mean.

Harvey, how man choices can we include in a poll?

The boards software might be overwhelmed. Ducking.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Ann, I just got a finger cramp from hitting the mouse button so hard!!!
Mean, really mean.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The title made me look, and I don't even have a K3 on order.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Chook?  I thought it was 'crook'.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a 'topic' on Amazon's home page that says:  What Other Customers Are Looking At Right Now.

3 of the 5 items showing are Kindle related:  a lighted cover, the DX, and the K3. . . . . .

Hmm. . . .but it's apparently not always there, 'cause I just refreshed and it doesn't have that header any more. . . . 

Oh well.  It was there for a minute.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> The only change is that the main page no longer features the K3, but features the new covers. . . . . .
> 
> Sorry. . . . . the devil made me do it!


At this point, isn't this equivalent to yelling "FIRE" in a crowded theater?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I could learn to hate the woman.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

She doesn't want you to hate her, just vote for her...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> She doesn't want you to hate her, just vote for her...


Oh, yeah. I get it. Off to change my vote again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

(I must admit it's been a while since I had this much fun sitting at my computer. . . . )





Wait. . . .that reads totally wrong. . . . . .


Nope. . . .no way to fix it.   think what you like


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> At this point, isn't this equivalent to yelling "FIRE" in a crowded theater?


Excellent, DD!! Although there is really no panic associated with our "waiting" situation... the anxiety level has to be comparable!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Trying to see how many people are paying attention today?  LOL


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

lol. that was a wee bit mean!  my heart skipped a bit. seriously.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

calypso said:


> lol. that was a wee bit mean!  my heart skipped a bit. seriously.


It is a wee bit mean


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Excellent, DD!! Although there is really no panic associated with our "waiting" situation... the anxiety level has to be comparable!


No panic? I nearly plowed through my husband trying to get to the computer after reading this on my Blackberry. LOL


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> No panic? I nearly plowed through my husband trying to get to the computer after reading this on my Blackberry. LOL


LoL tell him it is Ann fault you nearly plowed through him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What'd I do?


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I think she was just wanting some attention. Poor thing.


One has to feel sorry for her. After all, she does root for the Washington Nationals! Poor thing is right.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What'd I do?


Earned at least on vote for queen of mean.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

blefever said:


> One has to feel sorry for her. After all, she does root for the Washington Nationals! Poor thing is right.


LoL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gotta say that I don't like this thread.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about locking it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm thinking about locking it


Just lock out Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

aHA!  But I can UN lock it if I want to. . . .mwahahahaha


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Children, do try to behave and act with the decorum we expect from our Moderators.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, she started it.  

I'm telling Harvey!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you lock it, will we still see it, or can you make it disappear?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I started it? Who started the thread?


I can make it disappear and then only Harvey, Leslie or Verena can bring it back...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I started it? Who started the thread?
> 
> I can make it disappear and then only Harvey, Leslie or Verena can bring it back...


Ann started it. I'm telling.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

This is starting to be a "beat up on Ann" thread.  Not very nice!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Tom!


(I told you people were getting testy!  )


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> This is starting to be a "beat up on Ann" thread. Not very nice!


You're right. She's not very nice.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> LoL tell him it is Ann fault you nearly plowed through him.


Right, I'll tell him it's all Ann's fault.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You're right. She's not very nice.


Nobody really likes her. They just keep her around because she has over 13,000 posts!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thank you, Tom!
> 
> (I told you people were getting testy!  )


We're getting tired of waiting for our Kindles and it WAS mean.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Right, I'll tell him it's all Ann's fault.


Good Idea    LoL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

. . . . and it did NOT deliver my Kindle.





Actually, it didn't deliver anything to me. . .why do they park in front of my house when the package is going to my neighbors?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<sigh>


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . . and it did NOT deliver my Kindle.
> 
> Actually, it didn't deliver anything to me. . .why do they park in front of my house when the package is going to my neighbors?


Ok, now I'm beginning to believe those people who say you are mean! And changing the title of the thread (just because you're a moderator) was very deceiving.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33066.0.html


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Geez. That does it.  Ann the meanie is getting my vote now.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Talk about heart palpitations!  I saw a *new* thread that already had 78 replies and couldn't jump in fast enough!  SIGH, what are we going to do with you Ann?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I even *knew* this was a hoax, and I still clicked it!

*rassum frassum grumble*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann, posting like this just so you can win the queen of mean thread is just not right.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Ann, posting like this just so you can win the queen of mean thread is just not right.


I agree .This is getting old it is not funny anymore.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't pick on Ann.  That's my job.  

Betsy


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't pick on Ann. That's my job.


I don't know, she's asking for it at this point.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't pick on Ann. That's my job.
> 
> Betsy


I have to regain my lost momentum for meaness!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When Ann is the first to receive her K3 we're not going to believe her.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And Yet:. . . . . . . .I haven't posted one thing that's not true! 

You people are making _assumptions_. . . .and drawing inferences. . . . . . .and. . . .and. . . . .stuff. . . . . . .


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

This is too much!!! I am going to speak to a MODERATOR about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes?  Did someone ask for a moderator?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And Yet:. . . . . . . .I haven't posted one thing that's not true!
> 
> You people are making _assumptions_. . . .and drawing inferences. . . . . . .and. . . .and. . . . .stuff. . . . . . .


And you're teasing! I think that when I was a little kid my parents told to to stop teasing my little sisters because it was mean.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann, are you trying to incite a riot?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> And you're teasing! I think that when I was a little kid my parents told to to stop teasing my little sisters because it was mean.


Like I said, she's campaigning for mean votes.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> When Ann is the first to receive her K3 we're not going to believe her.
> deb


Nope. She would have cried "Kindle!" one too many times.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ann, are you trying to incite a riot?


who me? 

You all seem to forget that I'm in the same boat as you all. Think about it. I went to Amazon. . . saw a change in the picture on the main page. What do you think my reaction was? Hey! New picture! Maybe something's changed on my ORDER? Please Please Please yes. . . . . .er. . . .no. . . .

And then today: heard the FedEx truck. . . .and even though it's _impossible_ what do you think my first thought was? Oh the hope! What if magic can happen and dreams do come true!. . . .But, no. . . .

I'm just trying to spread the. . . . . . er. . . . . .. misery. . . . . . .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm just trying to spread the. . . . . . er. . . . . .. misery. . . . . . .












Well stop it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all know you can report posts you don't like to the moderator, right?


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


>


ROFL!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all know you can report posts you don't like to the moderator, right?
> 
> 
> Betsy


So we can report all of Ann's posts in this thread to....Ann?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> So we can report all of Ann's posts in this thread to....Ann?


Yep! 

But don't worry, I take every report _very_ seriously.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Nope. She would have cried "Kindle!" one too many times.


DD LoL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> So we can report all of Ann's posts in this thread to....Ann?


And Heather. 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

As much fun as it would be to harass Ann with all of those mod reports  (hey, she deserves it for being so mean to us!), I'll spare Heather....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone already did report me.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I got to stand next to Ann and support her. I have a healthy respect for mischievous imps and as such may have to protect her from the slings and arrows of outrageous kindleers with my new Wonder Woman Bracelets.









Hair color and gender may vary. 
Void where prohibited. Some 
assembly required. Batteries not 
included. Use only as directed.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Someone already did report me.


  (Well, it's all in fun anyway, right?)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I got to stand next to Ann and support her. I have a healthy respect for mischievous imps and as such may have to protect her from the slings and arrows of outrageous kindleers with my new Wonder Woman Bracelets.










to rescue.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Someone already did report me.


Don't look at me! I tried to be so over the top to make it obvious I was teasing about you teasing us. As far as what legal consequences come of this for violating our Internet Constitutional rights... well, I can't say.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Archer531 said:


> Don't look at me! I tried to be so over the top to make it obvious I was teasing about you teasing us. As far as what legal consequences come of this for violating our Internet Constitutional rights... well, I can't say.


Watch out


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Geoffrey and Kathy! I appreciate the support!

I must say, it's much more fun waiting for Kindle Day when you're actually _getting a Kindle!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Really  ?  I have no angst...I can just watch all of you run in circles and stir the pot occasionally...

Betsy


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Speaking of running in circles....

Today I saw not one but TWO brown UPS trucks parked up the street, one right behind the other in front of a neighbor's house. The drivers were holding packages and talking to each other. 

Of course you know what immediately came to mind - -  TODAY MUST BE THE DAY!!!  LOL!!!  But, no, no, it isn't. No e-mail confirming mine had been shipped, and to tell the truth, the packages were not the right shape or size for a k3 anyway.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Need your opinion:  Is Ann......
Mean?                                    Oh,yeah.
Sadistic?                                  Is there any doubt?
Sick?                                        Seems so.
A Nationals fan?                      Pity the poor girl.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I will not look at this thread even one more time!  I'm not expecting mine this week anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to go over to Ann's house and wait outside for the UPS guy...and tell him I'm Ann...

Betsy


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

blefever said:


> Need your opinion: Is Ann......
> Mean? Oh,yeah.
> Sadistic? Is there any doubt?
> Sick? Seems so.
> A Nationals fan? Pity the poor girl.


You forgot

Just having fun? Yes, but in a mean, sadistic, sick way.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Tom Diego said:


> You forgot
> 
> Just having fun? Yes, but in a mean, sadistic, sick way.


Great comeback, Tom. Kudos to you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to go over to Ann's house and wait outside for the UPS guy...and tell him I'm Ann...
> 
> Betsy


You're welcome to come spend the day. . . .I'll be home too, of course, and, anyway, my UPS guy knows me. 


Spoiler



NO, not that way! Get your minds out of the gutter.


Anyway, I expect I'll have the front door open (there's a storm door) and, unless the heat comes back, the windows open as well so I can hear the truck. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You're welcome to come spend the day. . . .I'll be home too, of course, and, anyway, my UPS guy knows me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My sources at UPS tell me your guy is going to be on vacation that day; new guy, he'll believe me.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You know your "UPS guy"?  I guess not, if that's what you call him.  I'm expecting Vito to ring my bell soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> You know your "UPS guy" I guess not, if that's what you call him. I'm expecting Vito to ring my bell soon.


I have my UPS guy's phone number but I don't know his name  I "think" it's Mark... He's only been delivering to me for 6 years.. <sigh>


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I got to stand next to Ann and support her. I have a healthy respect for mischievous imps and as such may have to protect her from the slings and arrows of outrageous kindleers with my new Wonder Woman Bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy those bracelets off Amazon so you could get a "Shipped" email from them?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> You know your "UPS guy"? I guess not, if that's what you call him. I'm expecting Vito to ring my bell soon.


Okay... so you know your UPS guy's name.... but you must not know him as well as we know ours. Yours has to ring the bell.... LOL! Actually, we used to have the same UPS guy for years... and now it's a different person every time they deliver something. Never the same person (yes, we've had males & females also). We live in the timber WAYYY up on the hillside... so I'll be listening for our UPS delivery person and then I'll be at the bottom of the hill before they even get out of their brown truck with my special Kindle3 package. Delivery people always appreciate not having to climb all of the steps.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have my UPS guy's phone number


Home or work ?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Home or work ?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Home or work ?


It's his cell phone.

I've been known to call when I'm expecting an important package. I find out where he's at and I go meet up with him to get my package.

Sucky thing is, this week he's on vacation and I don't know who his replacement is. I might half to go stalk her since I know where the first stop on the route is. Otherwise, it'll be around 5 before I get it.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

This makes me think that we have known our UPS man for years and I don't know his name.  I feel like dookie now.

He's always in a hurry but I am going to ask him next time I see him even if I have to chase him to his truck.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Heather changed the title of the thread!!!!  

(And moved all the shipping soon posts to the Kindlewatch thread!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You think _this_ title is not going to cause palpitations as well?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can't have ALL the fun....


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Jumping for joy!!!!!!
> 
> Shipping Soon!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Since the white Wi-Fi, 3G models are preparing to ship I'll give Amazon until tomorrow before I start to officially worry about getting my graphite Wi-Fi, 3G model on either Friday or Saturday.


----------

